# Por cierto...



## danirh8

Bonjour à tous!!
En étudiant pour un éxamen d'aujourd'hui je me suis possé la question suivante:
Comment on peut dire en français "Por cierto, ¿cuándo vienes?"?
c'est qui m'interesse est surtout l'expression "Por cierto" lorsqu´elle est utilisé par introduire un question.
Merci beaucoup!!
À +!!


----------



## chics

Bonjour.
Tu peux utiliser "d'ailleurs".


----------



## grandluc

Moi, je l'utilise dans ce sens: "à propos, au fait"
¿Por cierto, has pensado en comprar las entradas? Ai-je tort?


----------



## danirh8

Et qu'est-ce qu´il te semble l´expression "D´ailleurs"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Danhir:

*D'ailleurs* no conviene, quiere decir _*por otra parte.*_

Grand Luc te ha proporcionado las dos expresiones que solemos usar para decirlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tom29

Hola a todos

Esto se parece un poco a "claro" no ?


----------



## grandluc

¡Hola paisano!
¡claro!=bien sûr!


----------



## tom29

Hola

Por cierto, ¿cuándo vienes? = d'ailleur/au fait, quand viens-tu ?

Il est partis, bien sûr je ne suis pas allé avec lui. 

En este contexto "bien sûr" es igual que "d'ailleur", "evidemment" y diferente del "claro". De ahi mi pregunta en el post precedente.

Sin embargo "claro" se emplea para avalar o apoyar algo, me enrede un poco con esas expresiones, es que esas traducciones dependen mucho del contexto...

Espero que ya no me enredo.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## burrita

Hola a todos, es una pregunta que me formuló el otro día una alumna mía en una clase , en la traduccion: por cierto, vienes mañana?

Yo le dije: Est-ce certain que tu viens demain ? Est-il bien traduit

mercie Sylvia


----------



## burrita

Bonjour de nouveau à tous. D, abord je m´excuse si j´ai deja posé cette question, je l´ai rédigé mais je ne sais pas si j ´ai cliché.

L´autre jour une èléve me demandait comment traduir Por cieto, dans le suivant contexte.

Por cierto, sabes donde esta mi vaso? ou bien Por cierto, sabes que ayer no tuve suerte, no me toco la loteria

Merci a tous Sylvia


----------



## Gévy

Hola burrita:

*Au fait,...*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Lo que se utiliza en francés en esos pasos es "à propos", "en parlant de ça/cela".


----------



## burrita

mercie, sylvia


----------



## yserien

grandluc said:


> Moi, je l'utilise dans ce sens: "à propos, au fait"
> ¿Por cierto, has pensado en comprar las entradas? Ai-je tort?


Non, pas du tout, pas de tort ,en espagnol on peut dire "a proposito"....(à propos)



tom29 said:


> d'ailleur


Ce qui m'étonne est "ailleur". Jamais vu ce mot sans "S" : ailleurs


----------



## sandra otero

ailleur se escribe con S = ailleurs
Loc. adv. D’ailleurs. Avec une valeur concessive dans une argumentation. Du reste. Je vous apporterai d’ailleurs la preuve de ce que j’affirme. Ce tableau, fort beau d’ailleurs, n’a pas plu au public.
▪ Par ailleurs, d’autre part, d’un autre point de vue, pour le reste. C’est une affaire dont, par ailleurs, j’ignore tout.
Dictionnaire de l'Académie française


----------



## Nomenclature

Est-ce que "En passant" convient aussi ?

En passant, tu viens demain ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Para mí también "*d'ailleurs*" conviene en la vida cotidiana, como "*au fait*".





Nomenclature said:


> En passant, tu viens demain ?


No sabría explicar por qué pero no me parece funcionar. Suena raro.


----------



## Nomenclature

@DearPrudence Gracias. No hay problema. Lo importante es que ahora sé no usarla en ese sentido!


----------



## sandra otero

En passant solo suena raro y no se una , debe tener par es decir: en passant par.....


----------

